# yellow dianabol 10mg ??????



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

hey guys just a quick one,

has any heard of 10mg yellow dianabol tablets with the the b.d. logo on the tablet it self,

they are exactly the same as the pink 5 millys but only a pale yellow 

am tryin to post pics of them but the quality of the pics are sh**e

forgive me if am been stupid, but av jus never come across them

cheers in advance


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I am not an expert, but having researched BD I think you might have "Stanabol" not DBOL.

If they are stanabol this is the info on them:

Anabolic steroids such as Stanabol are synthetic derivatives of the male hormone testosterone. Stanozolol has a pronounced anabolic effect with fewer masculinizing side effects than testosterone and some other synthetic anabolic steroids. Anabolic steroids are used in stimulating appetite and increasing weight gain, strength, and vigor. They should be used as a part of an overall program with other supportive and nutritional therapies.

Hope this helps........................


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah sounds like GL stanzalol/Winni


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.britishdragon.com/stanaboltabs.asp

def sounds like winny


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winny imo aswell


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

cheers lads for the replies

a should have gave a bit more of a description though,

there not the same as the ones in the link tht big pete gave, as they are shaped like a pentagon( 5 sided to the tablet ), and im not sure if they are british dispensary or british dragon 

ive posted a pic of one , sorry bout the qualtiy of it

can ya take a look at it, as ive been told they are dbol 10mg. but like a said ive never seen them ..

yellow dbol 10 mg.bmp


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

They are the new 10mg British Dispensary Dbol mate. Should come 500 to a tub. They will be good mate. Only just come on the scene.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

ahhhh, good call rob


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Fcuk me this is like when walkers changed cheese 'N' onion to blue packets and salt 'N' vinegar to green.

There will be confusion.........................


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks guys and cheers robdog mate for confirmation

so a wasnt gettin told a load of bull then

del h your right mate is a right fook on, ive only ever seen them in the pinks, a thought they were mistaken for dbol as they were the same shape

has anyone else seen these b4 ??


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

del_h said:


> Fcuk me this is like when walkers changed cheese 'N' onion to blue packets and salt 'N' vinegar to green.
> 
> There will be confusion.........................


LMFAO so True!


----------



## adamds523 (Jan 16, 2008)

glad this forum came out..was told about these and was skeptical..have a good friend on them for about a week and a half on and put on a solid 10 pounds. they are real


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

adamds523 said:


> glad this forum came out..was told about these and was skeptical..have a good friend on them for about a week and a half on and put on a solid 10 pounds. they are real


Yup... Thats a 'solid' 10 pounds in 10 days alright.... :crazy:

(Hint... Its water...)


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

robdog said:


> They are the new 10mg British Dispensary Dbol mate. Should come 500 to a tub. They will be good mate. Only just come on the scene.


BD thai10 is underdosed about 6.5mg instead of 10 even their 5's are underdosed but much less so about 4.45mg/tab

I would go with blue harts, anahexia or BD thai 5.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd like to see that confirmation too......... Ymir????


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

they do sound like the yellow stan 10mg

but they are the new 10mg brit disp 500 tubs dbol

not sure why they changed them as so much confusion


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

ymir said:


> BD thai10 is underdosed about 6.5mg instead of 10 even their 5's are underdosed but much less so about 4.45mg/tab
> 
> I would go with blue harts, anahexia or BD thai 5.


I have heard this too but I have just come off a six week cycle of these and I gained nearly a stone and that was not water as I was running a high dose of letro through the cycle aswell for a gyno issue.

IMO I don't think they will be that much underdosed judging on the results I got, I would say they are good to go!


----------



## morriskersh (Sep 25, 2008)

ive just got 500 ive had them before they did the job for me emo i think they beat the blue hartid 10mg dianabol my self anybody think the same i love the yellows my self


----------



## NewYorker21 (May 26, 2010)

No source requests


----------



## falzy (Jan 21, 2011)

hey guys im from australia, and im trying to figure out if the last dynobolts were actually Dianabol.

i was told mine was 10 mg and to take 30 mg for the first 4 days then up it to 50mg a day.

they were yellow in colour and the same hexgon shape as the pic above.

when u took that photo of the pill. was it yellow yellow . as the pic above doesnt look yellow to me. unless it was the flash off the camera, that caused it not to look yellow?


----------



## falzy (Jan 21, 2011)

now i felt very rock hard on my ones, and very strong.

i felt like i could walk through a brick wall.

and does everyone think if its yellow its not a Dianabol ... plz explain this as u would to a child.


----------



## Bobbydee (Mar 22, 2014)

I've just got 100 yellow hexagon dbol they have no logo on them no package but got them from a m8t

Who I think I can trust but he got them from a friend just wondering if they r real or fake and what mg are they

I'll try and upload a pic of these dbol when I work out how too.


----------



## Bobbydee (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

Bobbydee said:


> View attachment 147635


most defnitely fake they look like they have been through the washing machine


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

yeap , looks fake ,

not even sure bd is making this any more ?

but bd stano is a paler yellow


----------



## Bobbydee (Mar 22, 2014)

Can any1 privately message me a trusted site to get dbol from


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

british doesn t make that any more ! hasnt been for about 3 years now


----------



## Bobbydee (Mar 22, 2014)

...

Is it possible they could be these Anabol


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Bobbydee said:


> View attachment 147635


ohhh they look dodgy as fvck


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

stevieboy100 said:


> ohhh they look dodgy as fvck


yeap they're meeeeeean !


----------

